# RESCUED--Golden in Brooklyn, NY Kill shelter



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Brooklyn NY ACC has an adult (no age specified) Golden. NY ACC does contact purebreed rescues to let them know these dogs are there, but they do wait to see if the public adopts. He looks like a gorgeous boy...



















*Contact *
*information**Print Pet*
*Info**E-mail Pet*
*to Friend**Other Pets*
*at Shelter*Search
*Dogs*Search
*Cats*Search
*Other*
*Animals* *Find a *
*Shelter*
*Near You*
*Ruff Ruff! My name is SUNNIE*































What's this?
 















*SUNNIE's Info...*

Breed:Golden RetrieverColor:Red/Golden/Orange/ChestnutAge:AdultSize:Large 61-100 lbs (28-45 kg)Sex:MaleI am purebred.
*SUNNIE's Story...*









*Contact This Shelter...*

*Shelter:*Animal Care and Control of New York City - Brooklyn*Pet ID #:*3385796-A894630*Contact: *Adoptions Supervisor*Phone:*(212) 788-4000 
Let 'em know you saw "SUNNIE" on Adopt-a-Pet.com! *E-mail:*Please call this shelter!
(They don't list their email address here) *Website:*http://www.nycacc.org*Address:*2336 Linden Boulevard
Brooklyn, NY 
11208


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

After some investigation, I found that Sunnie is 2 years old. BUMPING UP FOR THIS HUNK OF LOVE


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

bumping up again


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I know its Easter and not many members are here and posting, but I just need to try to get this boy noticed


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Who was that guy in Northern Michigan who was looking for an older Golden. I'll bet this boy would fit the family beautifully. I can help transport Toledo to Lansing.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I dont know who it was, but hopefully he will see this post. I dont know how easy it is to adopt out of state though from the NYC ACC. I do think that the person adopting must pick up the dog.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jax's Mom*

Jax's Mom

I would email all of the Golden Rescues in NY for him just in case the shelter didn't.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Fingers crossed for this beautiful young boy.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I do believe he is safe at rescue but will know more definitively later....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jax's Mom*

Jax's Mom

Keep us posted!!
Have you heard anything on the other two NY dogs listed here in Golden Ret. Cases?


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Seems like a rescue has taken this boy out for a family that wante to adopt. I dont have definitive confirmation on this but it is pretty reliable. I belong to a forum on facebook called urgent pt2 that lists dogs from the ACC's in NY. They havent officially put him in the SAFE folder, but 2 people mentioned the rescue coming to get him. I dont like calling LIGRR over and over again, so I will wait til tomorrow to see if he goes in the safe folder.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jax's Mom*

Jax's Mom

If you do find out he is safe for sure, please pm BeauShel and include the link to the thread and ask her to mark as rescued.
Thanks for checking on him!!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Finally got definitive news that he is SAFE! Dont know if it was the rescue, or If it was a personal adoption, but at least I know he will NOT be PTS. Sorry it took so long, but I needed to make sure info was correct from a source at the shelter.


----------

